# Carbonate Diagenesis and Porosity (Developments in Sedimentology)



## هانى شرف الدين (20 أكتوبر 2010)

Carbonate Diagenesis and Porosity
(Developments in Sedimentology​)








publisher: Elsevier Publishing Company
* Number Of Pages: 338
* Publication Date: 1989-04-01
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0444874151
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780444874153

Product Description:
Hardbound. Carbonate diagenesis is a subject of enormous complexity because of the basic chemical reactivity of carbonate minerals. These carbonate minerals react quickly with natural waters that either dissolve the carbonates, or precipitate new carbonates to bring the water into equilibrium with the host carbonate sediments and rocks. These rock-water interactions either create porosity by dissolution, or destroy porosity by the precipitation of carbonate cements into pore spaces. Carbonate Diagenesis and Porosity examines these important relationships in detail.
This volume is published in co-operation with OGCI, and is based on training courses organised by OGCI and taught by Dr. Moore. It is intended to give the working geologist and university graduate student a reasonable overview of carbonate diagenesis and its influence on the evolution of carbonate porosity. It starts with a discussion of the major differences between carbonates and silic

Review
...a very useful introduction to the topic of carbonate diagenesis for students (at the post-graduate level) and to oil industry geologists. -- Marine Geology, 1992
1990 This book combines solid research, scientific reporting, and relevance - all based on the work, experience, lecturing to students, and courses presented to industry by the author.
It is useful not only to the graduate student attending classes in carbonate rocks and to the carbonate specialist, but also to non-specialists dealing with carbonates, either for geological or engineering reasons. The well-organized text, abundant line drawings and limited number of photomicrographs result in a book easier to follow than many well-illustrated texts that confuse the non-specialist. -- Geo-Marine Letters
1992 ...a very useful introduction to the topic of carbonate diagenesis for students (at the post-graduate level) and to oil industry geologists. -- Marine Geology
1992 The work is lucidly presented in a style making it a pleasure to read, and its extensive bibliography ensures that it will be an important source book for the student who wishes to research specialised aspects of the subject. -- G.R. Orme, Journal of Petroleum Science and Engineering
Dr. Moore has assembled a reference text on carbonate diagenesis, with emphasis on porosity evolution, that is an excellent summary of and addition to an already vast literature on this subject. His book promises to be widely referenced and almost certainly will quickly become a bible in its own right. -- Carbonates&Evaporites
For the past five to ten years, geologists seeking a general description of diagenesis of carbonate rocks have found a void in the literature...The book (Carbonate Diagenesis and Porosity) by Clyde H. Moore may finally have filled the void. The focus of the book is on diagenesis as it relates to modification of carbonate porosity, but the presentation provides an excellent description of carbonate diagenesis in general. The book does contain over 440 references for the individual interested in further background or specifics on any of the topics covered in the book. Also included is a comprehensive index that should be a great aid to those using it as a reference work. The book is well edited and well produced. A major plus to the book is the clear, concise writing style. (Carbonate Porosity and Diagenesis) is an excellent addition to the literature on carbonate diagenesis. It is the only book available to provide comprehensive, up-to-date coverage of carbonate diagenesis and should become the new "standard reference" for the topic. -- D. Joe Benson, University of Alabama, USA, AAPG Bulletin, November 1990
November 1990 For the past five to ten years, geologists seeking a general description of diagenesis of carbonate rocks have found a void in the literature...The book (Carbonate Diagenesis and Porosity) by Clyde H. Moore may finally have filled the void.
The focus of the book is on diagenesis as it relates to modification of carbonate porosity, but the presentation provides an excellent description of carbonate diagenesis in general.
The book does contain over 440 references for the individual interested in further background or specifics on any of the topics covered in the book. Also included is a comprehensive index that should be a great aid to those using it as a reference work. The book is well edited and well produced. A major plus to the book is the clear, concise writing style.
(Carbonate Porosity and Diagenesis) is an excellent addition to the literature on carbonate diagenesis. It is the only book available to provide comprehensive, up-to-date coverage of carbonate diagenesis and should become the new "standard reference" for the topic. -- D. Joe Benson, University of Alabama, USA, AAPG Bulletin
The work is lucidly presented in a style making it a pleasure to read, and its extensive bibliography ensures that it will be an important source book for the student who wishes to research specialised aspects of the subject. -- G.R. Orme, Journal of Petroleum Science and Engineering, 1992
This book combines solid research, scientific reporting, and relevance - all based on the work, experience, lecturing to students, and courses presented to industry by the author. It is useful not only to the graduate student attending classes in carbonate rocks and to the carbonate specialist, but also to non-specialists dealing with carbonates, either for geological or engineering reasons. The well-organized text, abundant line drawings and limited number of photomicrographs result in a book easier to follow than many well-illustrated texts that confuse the non-specialist. -- Geo-Marine Letters, 1990​.




http://www.mediafire.com/?zmgnjty3vz3#1


----------



## en_oil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you very much​*


----------

